# New Blind



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I am thinking of replacing my finisher. What do you think?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/s ... 86569.html


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Pass


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

It says its GUARENTEED to bring in geese! How could you pass it up?!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hilarious. Wish there were comment strings on CL adds.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

gsehnter-bloms said:


> It says its GUARENTEED to bring in geese! How could you pass it up?!


I was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

I would suggest the two man version. You can fit twice the hunters with half the blinds! :beer:


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

If you're on Cragslist check out the "Best of Cragslist" Section. Hours of hilarious free entertainment.


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

sad part is..i've seen these guys hunting out of them on the sod farm. haha talk about some big freakin decoys


----------



## 4dozendekes (Oct 12, 2009)

if you live near a scheels, you should check out their outfitter blind..it is very much like the finisher, it is made by avery but it has scheels name on it and it is 50-75 bucks less than a finisher, i have one and seems to be great so far


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

gsehnter-bloms said:


> It says its GUARENTEED to bring in geese! How could you pass it up?!


Well since its guarenteed I'd say get it ha


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

you would be nuts to pass that up. If you get about a dozen or so of those the birds would see your spread from miles away!!! :-?


----------



## DNovicki (Jan 22, 2003)

If I remember rightly Herters used to carry those things back in the late 80's early ninetys. I remember seeing them in the catalog when they were still in business.


----------



## CMURPHY (Aug 9, 2007)

We had a guy around here turn his boat blind into a goose. Not only was it a 14' goose but wouldnt that look a little off, a giant goose hiding in the weeds.. :eyeroll:


----------

